# but / objectif



## Alexis_Kharl

Bonjour tout le monde!

J'aimerais formuler l'expression de *but/objectif* dans mon travail, mais n'arrive pas à comprendre la différence entre le deux mots: leguel est une notion plus général, lequel est plus tactique (ou concrete) dans le Français general? Est-ce que c'est possible l'existance de plusieurs objectifs par exemple dans un but? Merci d'avance!


----------



## jester.

Si tu penses à un résultat aspiré, je dirais que "but" et "objectif" sont des synonyms.

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par "l'existence de plusieurs objectifs dans un but".


----------



## itka

jester. said:


> Si tu penses à un résultat aspiré, je dirais que "but" et "objectif" sont des synonyms.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par "l'existence de plusieurs objectifs dans un but".



 et moi, je ne comprends pas ce qu'est un "résultat aspiré" ?

Le mot "but" est beaucoup plus courant. On parle de "but dans la vie",  "but d'une course", "but d'une opération"... mais là on touche à l'objectif. 
"un objectif" je pense que c'est à l'origine un but militaire. Ensuite, le mot a été employé pour tout ce qui nécessite une stratégie. On parle maintenant d'objectif dans le domaine économique ou commercial.

_"Cette jeune femme se fait belle dans le but de séduire l'homme de sa vie, ce soir" _---> si on remplace par le mot "objectif", il est clair qu'elle met en oeuvre une machine militaire pour obtenir ce qu'elle désire !

Autres synonymes : l'intention de, le propos (ce qu'on se propose) voisins de "but" et "la cible" plus proche d'"objectif".


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> et moi, je ne comprends pas ce qu'est un "résultat aspiré" ?


sans doute un résultat _auquel on aspire…_


----------



## jester.

itka said:


> et moi, je ne comprends pas ce qu'est un "résultat aspiré" ?



C'est une définition des mots "but" et "objectif". Le but est le résultat auquel on aspire. Peut-être ça aurait été plus clair si j'avais dit "résultat souhaité".

_Edit : Maître Capello l'a expliqué parfaitement. 

_[…]


----------



## Areyou Crazy

si je peux me permettre... 
je croyais q'un but était plus vague qu'un objectif...
un objectif est plus definé
est s'ils sont des synonyms il est difficile d'avoir des objectifs dedans un but
mais je croyais que c'était possible d'avoir des objectifs petits dedans un grand objectif!


----------



## Maître Capello

Areyou Crazy said:


> si je peux me permettre...
> je croyais q'un but était plus vague qu'un objectif...
> un objectif est plus defini.


Non, je ne crois pas. Je suis du même avis qu'Itka…


----------



## Alexis_Kharl

Itka, merci pour des bons exemples de l'utilisation des mots "but" et "objectif". Ça maintenant est plus claire pour moi...  

Si j'ai bien compris, le mot "but" est normalement utilisé dans les cas impliqués l'aspiration, ainsi que l' "objectif" peut plutot etre fixé de l'éxtérieur? Par exemple, dans le langage économique on dit: _l'objectif (pas le "but") principale de la politique des autorités monétaires est la stabilité des prix_..... et dans cet objectif principal on peut fixer d'autres objectifs intermédiaires ?


----------



## itka

Alexis_Kharl said:


> IPar exemple, dans le langage économique on dit: _l'objectif (pas le "but") principale de la politique des autorités monétaires est la stabilité des prix_..... et dans cet objectif principal on peut fixer d'autres objectifs intermédiaires ?



Oui, en économie, en politique, comme en stratégie militaire (quel rapprochement !) je crois qu'on parle beaucoup plus souvent d'objectifs que de buts.

Des objectifs intermédiaires ? Pourquoi pas. Je me demande s'il n'y a pas un mot plus approprié qu'_intermédiaires_... mais il ne me vient pas, pour l'instant.

Des objectifs partiels, peut-être ?


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Des objectifs intermédiaires ? Pourquoi pas. Je me demande s'il n'y a pas un mot plus approprié qu'_intermédiaires_... mais il ne me vient pas, pour l'instant.
> 
> Des objectifs partiels, peut-être ?



_Objectifs intermédiaires_ est très bien… en tout cas bien mieux que _objectifs partiels_ qui me semble assez curieux…


----------



## Alexis_Kharl

Maître Capello said:


> _Objectifs intermédiaires_ est très bien… en tout cas bien mieux que _objectifs partiels_ qui me semble assez curieux…


 
D'accord, les _objectifs partiels_, je crois, c'est qch qui n'est pas bien défini et par conséquent atteint partiellement, ce qui caractérise quand meme la plupart des objectifs dans le monde....


----------



## Nanon

Les objectifs principaux peuvent être complétés par des objectifs _secondaires_.


----------



## rapha200

la différence entre objectif et but est très simple:
les objectifs sont chiffrés ou précis ex: objectif de CA pour une entreprise, objectif de recrutement, objectif militaire pont, route, colline etc...
le but ne peut être chiffré ou quantifié ex: le but de ma vie, le but de dieux en venant sur terre, notre but est de gagner etc... on reste dans quelque chose de vague d'abstrait.

par contre je ne suis pas d'accord on peut parfaitement dire le but de la politique monétaire du gouvernement est de tendre vers une stabilité des prix. Mais il faudrait dire l'objectif du gouvernement est de maintenir le déficit à 3% par ex.


----------



## quinoa

Il me semble qu'en partant des définitions données par Le Robert :
- *objectif*= but à atteindre / résultat que l'on se propose d'atteindre par une opération militaire / but précis que se propose une action,
- *but* : point visé, objectif / point que l'on se propose d'atteindre / ce que l'on se propose d'atteindre, ce à quoi l'on tente de parvenir,
on peut penser que *objectif* porte un sens un peu plus restreint, plus étroit.

On obtient ainsi "dans le but de", mais pas "dans l'objectif de" mais en revanche "avec comme objectif de", il nous faut passer par l'utilisation de la conjonction comme, ce qui montre bien que l'assimilation est malaisée.


----------



## stess

bonjour à tous, 

un petit complément : je qualifierais également "l'objectif" dans un registre plus technique,comme cela a été dit.  
pour exemple, dans le domaine commercial un objectif est toujours daté et chiffré :
but: augmenter le chiffre d'affaires
objectif : réaliser 10% d'augmentation de chiffre d'affaires en 5 mois


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> C'est ça, je n'ai pas du tout pensé à "résultat souhaité" !


On peut dire aussi _le résultat espéré_. C'est peut-être ce mot que Jester voulait employer.

[…]

Pour ce qui est de la question initiale, je dirais comme Itka et qq autres, à savoir que _but _et _objectif _sont synonymes dans la langue courante, le second terme sonnant seulement un peu plus technique que le premier. Dans toutes les phrases données en exemple pour illustrer une éventuelle différence, on pourrait changer l'un par l'autre sans problème, selon moi.


----------



## xmarabout

En pédagogie, les notions de buts et d'objectifs sont bien distinctes et correspondent à des définitions bien précises. Ce sont essentiellement des différence de niveau (un objectif est plus général qu'un but mais tout dépend de quel type d'objectif on parle)...
un peu de littérature sur le sujet ? http://www.oasisfle.com/documents/pedagogie_par_objectifs.htm


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,



			
				tilt said:
			
		

> On peut dire aussi _le résultat espéré_. C'est peut-être ce mot que Jester voulait employer.


 C'est aussi ce à quoi j'ai pensé. À moins qu'il ait traduit littéralement de l'anglais. Il y a aussi _résultat visé_. 

J'ajoute aux réponses déjà données cette page de la BDL : *But et objectif* qui comprend plusieurs exemples.

Dans mon vocabulaire, les objectifs sont en général chiffrés. On donne aux vendeurs des objectifs mensuels à réaliser par exemple. Le but à atteindre (par ex.  devenir le meilleur vendeur de l'année) peut être le résultat de plusieurs objectifs. Un peu comme Rapha (#16) et Stress (# 20) l'ont mentionné plus haut. 

Mais lorsque dans le contexte les mots sont (quasi) synonymes, je choisis le plus court et le plus facile à prononcer : *but.*


----------

